# Please help a noob. Can't mount NTFS SATA Drive. v8.0



## paulk1 (Jun 3, 2010)

hello. please help. cannot mount.. well, it's in the topic.
installed fuse (downloaded and followed instructions here http://fuse.sourceforge.net/)
added fusefs_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf
but still get this error like no respond or something. Using v 8.0 and Gnome so I just click on the drive..


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2010)

Do not install things from source. We have ports!

Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports

Use sysutils/fusefs-kmod and sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.


----------



## paulk1 (Jun 3, 2010)

says I don't have that directory and if I type -ntfs of -kmod, says too many arguments..
am I doin' it right?
I first try to go there
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs ???


----------



## paulk1 (Jun 3, 2010)

just pressed "post reply" and get it
there's no space between fusefs and -kmod
sorry 
will write down if succeed


----------



## paulk1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Dbus error: no reply
still the same, installed both of 'em
pleeease:r:r


----------



## paulk1 (Jun 3, 2010)

WOW, dudes
I can access it uder root
but cannot under user
how is that possible? 
a reminder:
n00b


----------



## hedwards (Jun 5, 2010)

Either your shell hasn't rescan the path or you don't have sufficient permissions to execute it. I'm guessing you don't have permission to use it as that one is really only meant to be executed as root.

The normal way of starting dbus is via an rc script. Add the following to /etc/rc.conf

```
# dbus
dbus_enable="YES"
```

To execute it without booting 

```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start
```

If I'm not mistaken that's a part of the pkg-message that you get when you install it via ports.


----------



## vrachil (Jun 7, 2010)

paulk1 said:
			
		

> I can access it uder root
> but cannot under user



i am guessing that you are talking about the drive.
if you are, then it is normal. Users do not have the permissions to mount filesystems by default.
if you aren't talking about the drive, look the post above about dbus


----------



## paulk1 (Jun 7, 2010)

yes, I'm talkin' about S-ATA drive, but there were something about dbus in error aswell 
should I try to enable it still?


----------



## vrachil (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, if you can mount it as root, then what's the holdup? You can use it, can't you?


----------



## paulk1 (Jun 8, 2010)

well, yes, I guess 
thx, mark as solved, please:stud


----------

